

Ask HN: stupid startup idea, but it works? - suliamansaleh

if a startup idea is stupid, but it works, is that a good thing?
======
colinsidoti
If your startup works than it's good no matter what. I still consider Twitter
stupid, but what do I know. Tons of people think Farmville is stupid, but
Zynga is doing extremely well.

It might not help that you think your own idea is stupid, though.

------
Scott_MacGregor
If it makes money, then it is smart! If you think you have a money maker, then
go for it. You can always iterate as you move forward.

~~~
suliamansaleh
its actually very interesting about what @colinsidoti said about twitter, its
stupid but yet it kind of solves a problem, although twitter is very celebrity
orianted!! thats why i don't like it!!!

~~~
Scott_MacGregor
I am not a Twittery type of person either, I would rather have people tweet
about me and what I am doing than do it myself. Although a lot of people do
find it fun and fascinating.

If what you have in mind for your startup solves a problem for people, that
seems like something that may be on the right track to make some good money.

